# Venison Pasties



## Michael Wagner

In honor of a sucessful gun season and with a tag left for muzzy season I think I might make some venison pasties tonight


----------



## sylvan19

I'm sorry I forgot... what time was dinner? 

OK, I might get strung up for this but I have had several while visiting the UP over the years and the ones I've tried always seemed dry and bland to me. If you have a recipe recommendation I would love to give it a try with some of the venison I have sitting in the freezer.


----------



## perchpile88

I second the recipe request.​


----------



## Chocha

perchpile88 said:


> I second the recipe request.​


Ill third that....


----------



## hfitch

I buy those refridgerated pie crusts. in each crust, on one half I put some ground beef, cubed potatoes, sliced carrots and chopped onions. Sprinkle with salt and pepper and add 3 pats of margarine. Fold in 1/2 like the picture and bake for an hour on 375. If the crust starts to get too brown, cover with aluminum foil. Of course you can sub. the ground beef for ground venison but I'd add more pats of margarine to make up for the lack of fat in the venison. You can also substitute the carrots for rutabaga. I like mine with a generous serving of brown gravy but I think a Yooper puts nothing on it or some ketchup.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chocha

hfitch said:


> I buy those refridgerated pie crusts. in each crust, on one half I put some ground beef, cubed potatoes, sliced carrots and chopped onions. Sprinkle with salt and pepper and add 3 pats of margarine. Fold in 1/2 like the picture and bake for an hour on 375. If the crust starts to get too brown, cover with aluminum foil. Of course you can sub. the ground beef for ground venison but I'd add more pats of margarine to make up for the lack of fat in the venison. You can also substitute the carrots for rutabaga. I like mine with a generous serving of brown gravy but I think a Yooper puts nothing on it or some ketchup.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Sounds simple enough... Thanks!


----------



## Percha Man

reminds me I have to make some pasties myself and I think Rutabeggas LOl are an essential key ingrediant just be ready to wrestle it into submission.... I need to find a place that has them pre diced I hate thos little turds... 

Anyone have any secrets to cutting them up?


----------



## Michael Wagner

This recipe is straight from a "Yooper" lady that made them at a restaraunt, this is my post from before, when it comes to the meat part for venison I use 2 lbs of burger and chop a deer steak into tiny pieces, adds some bigger chunks of meat to them. Enjoy, Mike 

*From all the messages I got pasties seem to be pretty popular :lol: My wife is a photographer and we were in Munising hitting waterfalls, at dinner I ordered a pastie (I allways do) it was great so I ordered another to go, an older lady sitting by us said she used to be the cook and made them for many years, the next morning we were in for breakfast and she came in with the recipe written down for me :evil:

3 cups flour
1 1/2 sticks real butter, cold, cut in pieces 
1 1/2 tsp. salt
6 tbsp. cold water 
Mix flour, butter and salt until well combined add water 1 tbsp. at a time to form dough, knead very lightly and roll in a ball, dust with flour wrap in saran wrap and put in the icebox

1 lb. round steak 
1 lb chuck steak trimmed but with a little fat left on
course grind together
5 carrots
2 lrg. onions
1 lrg. potato peeled
1 med. rutabaga peeled
2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. pepper
chop all veggies and mix

cut dough in 6 pieces roll each out to about 1/4" thick, about plate size on floured board, add 1 3/4 cup filling, moisten edges fold over and crimp with fork, place on lightly buttered cookie sheet, cut slits in top bake 350 for 30 minutes pull out put a pat of butter through a slit in each pastie bake another 30 minutes pull out and cover with a damp towel. I like mine with beef gravy or plain. Enjoy, Mike *


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Michael Wagner said:


> This recipe is straight from a "Yooper" lady that made them at a restaraunt, this is my post from before, when it comes to the meat part for venison I use 2 lbs of burger and chop a deer steak into tiny pieces, adds some bigger chunks of meat to them. Enjoy, Mike
> 
> *From all the messages I got pasties seem to be pretty popular :lol: My wife is a photographer and we were in Munising hitting waterfalls, at dinner I ordered a pastie (I allways do) it was great so I ordered another to go, an older lady sitting by us said she used to be the cook and made them for many years, the next morning we were in for breakfast and she came in with the recipe written down for me :evil:
> 
> 3 cups flour
> 1 1/2 sticks real butter, cold, cut in pieces
> 1 1/2 tsp. salt
> 6 tbsp. cold water
> Mix flour, butter and salt until well combined add water 1 tbsp. at a time to form dough, knead very lightly and roll in a ball, dust with flour wrap in saran wrap and put in the icebox
> 
> 1 lb. round steak
> 1 lb chuck steak trimmed but with a little fat left on
> course grind together
> 5 carrots
> 2 lrg. onions
> 1 lrg. potato peeled
> 1 med. rutabaga peeled
> 2 tsp. salt
> 1 tsp. pepper
> chop all veggies and mix
> 
> cut dough in 6 pieces roll each out to about 1/4" thick, about plate size on floured board, add 1 3/4 cup filling, moisten edges fold over and crimp with fork, place on lightly buttered cookie sheet, cut slits in top bake 350 for 30 minutes pull out put a pat of butter through a slit in each pastie bake another 30 minutes pull out and cover with a damp towel. I like mine with beef gravy or plain. Enjoy, Mike *


The wife uses whole wheat flour also add your favorite cheese to the ingredients. We use grated cheddar cheese.
Larry


----------



## Chocha

Michael Wagner said:


> This recipe is straight from a "Yooper" lady that made them at a restaraunt, this is my post from before, when it comes to the meat part for venison I use 2 lbs of burger and chop a deer steak into tiny pieces, adds some bigger chunks of meat to them. Enjoy, Mike
> 
> *From all the messages I got pasties seem to be pretty popular :lol: My wife is a photographer and we were in Munising hitting waterfalls, at dinner I ordered a pastie (I allways do) it was great so I ordered another to go, an older lady sitting by us said she used to be the cook and made them for many years, the next morning we were in for breakfast and she came in with the recipe written down for me :evil:*
> 
> *3 cups flour*
> *1 1/2 sticks real butter, cold, cut in pieces *
> *1 1/2 tsp. salt*
> *6 tbsp. cold water *
> *Mix flour, butter and salt until well combined add water 1 tbsp. at a time to form dough, knead very lightly and roll in a ball, dust with flour wrap in saran wrap and put in the icebox*
> 
> *1 lb. round steak *
> *1 lb chuck steak trimmed but with a little fat left on*
> *course grind together*
> *5 carrots*
> *2 lrg. onions*
> *1 lrg. potato peeled*
> *1 med. rutabaga peeled*
> *2 tsp. salt*
> *1 tsp. pepper*
> *chop all veggies and mix*
> 
> *cut dough in 6 pieces roll each out to about 1/4" thick, about plate size on floured board, add 1 3/4 cup filling, moisten edges fold over and crimp with fork, place on lightly buttered cookie sheet, cut slits in top bake 350 for 30 minutes pull out put a pat of butter through a slit in each pastie bake another 30 minutes pull out and cover with a damp towel. I like mine with beef gravy or plain. Enjoy, Mike *


Awesome. Will definitely try.. Thanks Mike...


----------



## wild bill

gonna make up a bunch this weekend myself. for the dough i skip the butter and use lard. better flavor imo.


----------



## Petronius

I saw this thread and thought to myself it was time to make up another batch. I usually take a dozen up to deer camp for 6 guys and they are gone in about 20 minutes after coming out of the oven. When I make enough to freeze, I only bake them for about 20 minutes. I take then out of the freezer and let thaw, then put in the oven for about another 15-20 minutes to heat up. This also keeps them from over cooking. If you use the store bought pie crusts, try to get them without added sugar. It's for a pasty, not a pie. Below is a good site with a lot of pasty recipes to look at. I use the Yooper recipe, just do a find on Yooper Pasties. It's a simple meat, onion, potato and rutabaga recipe, no carrots. I season the filling a lot more than the recipes call for with things like parsley, oregano and seasoning salt. Pasties are going to be on the dry side, but I sometimes moisten the filling a little with some onion soup mix thicken with flour or corn starch.

http://kenanderson.net/pasties/up.html


----------



## Rainman68

hfitch said:


> I buy those refridgerated pie crusts. in each crust, on one half I put some ground beef, cubed potatoes, sliced carrots and chopped onions. Sprinkle with salt and pepper and add 3 pats of margarine. Fold in 1/2 like the picture and bake for an hour on 375. If the crust starts to get too brown, cover with aluminum foil. Of course you can sub. the ground beef for ground venison but I'd add more pats of margarine to make up for the lack of fat in the venison. You can also substitute the carrots for rutabaga. I like mine with a generous serving of brown gravy but I think a Yooper puts nothing on it or some ketchup.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Try making your own crust..... A big difference in taste.

And ketchup only.


----------



## hfitch

I have made them before with my own crusts and they are a lot better but...... I HATE making pie crusts, lol! I'll have to just give ketchup only a try once. I don't know, though, I love my gravy 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Parkerman

hfitch said:


> I have made them before with my own crusts and they are a lot better but...... I HATE making pie crusts, lol! I'll have to just give ketchup only a try once. I don't know, though, I love my gravy
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Just bringing this to the top, deer season is getting close......


----------



## Josh R

I'm gonna try and make some this fall/early winter. We buy some from Mackinaw Pastie shop each year. Their crust is so delicious!


----------



## john warren

easy peasy lemon squeezy,,,never grind your pasty meat,,it is sacrilege. 
dice up equal amounts of venison, and pork, dice up carrots,rutabaga, potato, celery,onion.
make some pie crust and roll it out ,put a bunch of the ingredients in some crust,,salt and pepper. fold over and seal,,,cook,,,,eat.


----------

